# New cage I built



## Davedood (Mar 10, 2012)

I used Bamboo for the structure, and a lot of hot glue


----------



## mkayum (Mar 10, 2012)

NICE! How long did it take you to complete this cage?

I think your mantids will love you for it!

Cheap way to make a cage like that. I might try....


----------



## Bryce08 (Mar 10, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Davedood (Mar 10, 2012)

The cage setup


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 10, 2012)

What species are you housing?


----------



## agent A (Mar 10, 2012)

I made something similar to that  

How'd u get the zipper like that??


----------



## dlemmings (Mar 11, 2012)

looks like home made zipper magic!...very sweet


----------



## Davedood (Mar 11, 2012)

mkayum said:


> NICE! How long did it take you to complete this cage?
> 
> I think your mantids will love you for it!
> 
> Cheap way to make a cage like that. I might try....


It took several hours, but turned out nice.


----------



## Davedood (Mar 11, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> What species are you housing?


This cage is for Idolomantis Diabolica


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 11, 2012)

They should feel quite at home in there!  

Always good when people are willing to put the work into it.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 11, 2012)

just wonderful! did u sew the zipper?


----------



## agent A (Mar 11, 2012)

I made a 6x6x6 inch net cage but I'm having a problem gettin a zipper on it


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 11, 2012)

If I had to guess the zipper looks to be hot glued?


----------



## sporeworld (Mar 11, 2012)

I saw a few off-the shelf items, which are comparable, or might be a head start for people without the skill or initiative you've shown (kudos). Hope this helps someone.

*Lee's Net Breeder* (Very small, and cheap)

http://www.wag.com/fish/p/lees-net-breeder-226716

*Repti-Breeze* *- Aluminum* 16x16x30

I still use these for caterpillars, but the aluminum mesh puts you at risk of broken tarsi.

http://www.thatpetplace.com/repti-breeze-aluminum-screen-cage-16in-16in-30in

*Zilla - CAGE FRESH AIR SCREEN HABITAT* 30X18X30H

I haven't used this brand, but looks reliable.

http://www.uspetproducts.net/CAGE_FRESH_AIR_SCREEN_HABITAT_30X18X30H-P141191.html

*Flexarium - Nylon Mesh Screen Terrarium* - 175 Gallon

Removable and washable. Easy on the tarsus, but not great viewing.

http://www.canberraexotics.com.au/productcloseup.toy?animalnid=15192&amp;categorynid=28978&amp;itemnid=281514


----------



## Davedood (Mar 14, 2012)

angelofdeathzz was right, I hot glued the zipper too. It seemed to be the easiest way. The zipper was prolly the fastest part of the cage lol.



hibiscusmile said:


> just wonderful! did u sew the zipper?


----------



## dlemmings (Mar 14, 2012)

Sporeworld said:


> I saw a few off-the shelf items, which are comparable, or might be a head start for people without the skill or initiative you've shown (kudos). Hope this helps someone.
> 
> *Lee's Net Breeder* (Very small, and cheap)
> 
> ...


I have not seen the lees net breeder...loks like an economical alt to the more expensive reptibreeze...I have seen the Zillas on ebay.

I saw somewhere a mesh cube with an internal frame of plastic tubes like pvc but the thickness of a pencil...someone seen these?

seems like smaller (8 inch cubed or 10 inch cubed) mesh square enclosures with thinner fiberglass or graphite "hoop" frame would be a plus to this hobby...maybe a bit of velco at the corners so they are stackable and stable?


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 14, 2012)

Are the mantids in there yet?


----------



## Davedood (Mar 14, 2012)

I have 10 Idolo's in my other cage. I will put some in there soon and post a pic.



Hertarem45 said:


> Are the mantids in there yet?


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 14, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## Davedood (Mar 25, 2012)

Here yah go Hertarem45*:*

















This is my other cage of Idolo's:


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 25, 2012)

Yay! You have a lot of idolos, what are you using as a substrate? Orchid moss?


----------



## Davedood (Mar 26, 2012)

Sphagnum moss. I'm with hibiscusmile It's pretty much all I use cause it works so well.


----------



## Mantiskid (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice! I really like Idolos too!


----------



## maybon (Apr 1, 2012)

That is so cool, can I ask how you got the zip on so well? I was trying to do something similar and I am currently not game enough to try yet incase I ruin the mesh/zip.


----------



## maybon (Apr 1, 2012)

oh wait... you used two zips ah... thats what I was doing wrong (your post has inspired me to do something similar with my enclosure). Well I guess I'll go buy another zipper!


----------

